
The Source Control Shingle - xirium
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/The-Source-Control-Shingle.aspx
======
randombit
FTA: "Wait," a third one questioned, "did you do an UPDATE before the COMMIT?"

"Did I what?" the second developer replied. "Oh. Crap."

Thats the real WTF here. Die CVS, die.

